
MySQL 5.7 brings sexy back with JSON - velmu
https://www.symfony.fi/entry/mysql-5-7-8-brings-sexy-back-with-json
======
duskwuff
NB: Despite the version number, MySQL 5.7.8 is a release candidate, not a
production version.

